

Oh my god. Oh. My. God. - kirillzubovsky
http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/bik/3778359479.html

======
gwern
'Flagged for removal'

~~~
kirillzubovsky
It's back up on Mashable. <http://mashable.com/2013/05/07/craigslist-ad-bike/>

